# one of the best prog rock ever Goblins from italia



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes i said it, prog rock, there music is so incredible, you guys heard Goblins ''endless love'' wow that awesome hey?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Yes i said it, prog rock, there music is so incredible, you guys heard Goblins ''endless love'' wow that awesome hey?


the theme for "Deep red" is certainly a classic





but aside that I don't know if they have done something else to put them with the best prog rock bands.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2014)

Hypnotic OST for cult _Suspiria_!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Hypnotic OST for cult _Suspiria_!


Yes, I remember a schoolmate lending me this in the late 70s - didn't the original album cover show a demon (or perhaps a goblin?) playing the fiddle? I never saw the film but some of the soundtrack album sounded to me a bit like Tubular Bells' psychotic twin - uneasy listening, you might say.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a Goblin fan, as well as a big fan of Italian prog in general.

One of Goblin's best was a non-soundtrack release, Il Fantastico Viaggio del Bagarozzo Mark.

I don't, however, put Goblin in the top tier of Italian prog, past of present.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Yes, I remember a schoolmate lending me this in the late 70s - didn't the original album cover show a demon (or perhaps a goblin?) playing the fiddle? I never saw the film but some of the soundtrack album sounded to me a bit like Tubular Bells' psychotic twin - uneasy listening, you might say.


Didn't know the album, but did see the movie when it came out. Very strange stylised horror, and great music.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Very strange stylised horror


Considering the visual aspect I think that especially in Suspiria Argento was influenced by Mario Bava, one of the great masters of stylization.
Anyway is it my impression or Suspiria is much more celebrated than Deep Red? Because in italy many consider Deep Red the best movie ever made by Argento.


----------

